# Warning | Read Before Posting



## Kompromat

*Use this forum to educate people not mislead people. *

1: In order to curb disinformation on COVID-19 pandemic, we advise you to strictly observe established forum rules on verifiable sources.

2: Do not post any propaganda piece from disinformation, conspiracy websites.

3: Do not post conspiracy theories.

4: Do not post a thread without a valid, verifiable source.

5: Do not post your "Opinion" as a source, unless you provide verifiable citation and root sources.

Compliance is mandatory, violations will lead to bans or even referral to the Permanent Bans Review Board.

Keep checking this thread for updated rules.

Pakistan Defence Administration.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
12


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Horus said:


> 1: In order to curb disinformation on COVID-19 pandemic, we advise you to strictly observe established forum rules on verifiable sources.
> 
> 2: Do not post any propaganda piece from disinformation, conspiracy websites.
> 
> 3: Do not post conspiracy theories.
> 
> 4: Do not post a thread without a valid, verifiable source.
> 
> 5: Do not post your "Opinion" as a source, unless you provide verifiable citation and root sources.
> 
> Compliance is mandatory, violations will lead to bans or even referral to the Permanent Bans Review Board.
> 
> Keep checking this thread for updated rules.
> 
> Pakistan Defence Administration.


How could someone know that a website is a conspiracy one? Are all websites considered verifiable source?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

This liability rests with the poster. 




Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> How could someone know that a website is a conspiracy one? Are all websites considered verifiable source?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> How could someone know that a website is a conspiracy one? Are all websites considered verifiable source?


Scientific studies are most informative and reliable sources on average.

FYI: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/scientific-assessment-of-origins-of-coronaviruses.660707/

Mainstream media reports also draw information from scientific studies and convey findings to general audience in easy-to-understand language.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khansaheeb

Horus said:


> This liability rests with the poster.


Unless you present a theory how would you be able to prove the conspiracy?


----------



## WebMaster

khansaheeb said:


> Unless you present a theory how would you be able to prove the conspiracy?


Best is to use your judgement. Lets not get too technical, i think average poster can identify fake/real. Else moderation will have to come into play to suppress fake if its beyond user's ability to determine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Horus said:


> *Use this forum to educate people not mislead people. *
> 
> 1: In order to curb disinformation on COVID-19 pandemic, we advise you to strictly observe established forum rules on verifiable sources.
> 
> 2: Do not post any propaganda piece from disinformation, conspiracy websites.
> 
> 3: Do not post conspiracy theories.
> 
> 4: Do not post a thread without a valid, verifiable source.
> 
> 5: Do not post your "Opinion" as a source, unless you provide verifiable citation and root sources.
> 
> Compliance is mandatory, violations will lead to bans or even referral to the Permanent Bans Review Board.
> 
> Keep checking this thread for updated rules.
> 
> Pakistan Defence Administration.



Can you add "Stop spamming the other forums with dozens of Coronavrus threads a day just to intentionally push down the other threads..post them here"

He's still at it
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-...lifornia-far-earlier-than-anyone-knew.661238/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdullah Fazeel

LeGenD said:


> Scientific studies are most informative and reliable sources on average.
> 
> FYI: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/scientific-assessment-of-origins-of-coronaviruses.660707/
> 
> Mainstream media reports also draw information from scientific studies and convey findings to general audience in easy-to-understand language.


nd also mainstream media is one of the best weapon used to control what people think and to spread what ever they want. In short Mainstream can be the biggest source of misinformation


----------

